# target stick???



## 1plus2havs (Jan 29, 2010)

Has anyone heard or even used target stick for training your havanese? I am just curious because I came across a video of a trainer using one.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have used it once in awhile. Not that frequently because I don't even know where it is! What were they using the stick for?

I teach a touch command cause I use it for a lot of things in both everyday, formal or trick training. But I tend to use my hand as it easily available. To be honest I don't know where the stick is!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I use a target stick once in a while, but as Amanda said, not often because I don't usually have it in my hand when it might be useful. It can be useful with a small dog when teaching formal heeling, especially if you're tall. It can save your back, and also make sure you don't habituate the dog to working with him in a bent over position.

I also used it in the beginning with Kodi on some puppy agility stuff, again, more to save my back than anything. I'm planning on trying it again now that I'm working on weaves with Kodi. I've been using hand targeting to give him the idea, but the trainer wants me to get him used t working a little farther away from me. (I guess this is a common problem with dogs who have had a fair bit of obedience training before starting agility, AND a particular problem with "velcro" breeds) So I figured the target stick was a good intermediate step toward keeping a little distance.

It's a good tool to know how to use, and it's a nice extension of hand targeting. (which is useful for all dogs) The one I use came from Petco, and is convenient because it collapses like an old car antennae, and has a clicker built into the handle.


----------



## 1plus2havs (Jan 29, 2010)

I saw him used the target stick on tricks like beg, bow, roll over, turn and etc. I got curious because it looks like a good tool in training. I am thinking of buying 1 for Liam. Right now, I'm using touch command and a clicker to train him but I never taught a dog to do tricks until now. So, I am learning this with him. I like our training time because he makes me laugh and of course I'm a very proud mama whenever Liam accomplished a trick . thanks


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a friend that used a fly swatter for training the Touch command, which then transitioned into other tricks. I don't know what an official target stick goes for, but perhaps a cheaper alternative?? haha


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Liam's mom said:


> I saw him used the target stick on tricks like beg, bow, roll over, turn and etc. I got curious because it looks like a good tool in training. I am thinking of buying 1 for Liam. Right now, I'm using touch command and a clicker to train him but I never taught a dog to do tricks until now. So, I am learning this with him. I like our training time because he makes me laugh and of course I'm a very proud mama whenever Liam accomplished a trick . thanks


Tricks are fun, but we haven't done much of that type of training. The only "tricks" Kodi knows are "dance" and "shake". If you dig around, though, I know there are a couple of threads here on teaching tricks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Me+Sydney said:


> I have a friend that used a fly swatter for training the Touch command, which then transitioned into other tricks. I don't know what an official target stick goes for, but perhaps a cheaper alternative?? haha


The trouble with a fly swatter is that it's such a big target. You can be much more precise with a target stick. But you don't have to buy one... A tomato stake with some tape on the end works just fine, or if you ride horses, a crop or bat. You could even tape a clicker on the other end if you wanted to get really fancy.<g> I just like that mine is collapsible, and fits easily in my training bag.

(Hey, I guess you could go to the junk yard and get an antennae off an old car cheap!)


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

krandall said:


> The trouble with a fly swatter is that it's such a big target. You can be much more precise with a target stick. But you don't have to buy one... A tomato stake with some tape on the end works just fine, or if you ride horses, a crop or bat. You could even tape a clicker on the other end if you wanted to get really fancy.<g> I just like that mine is collapsible, and fits easily in my training bag.
> 
> (Hey, I guess you could go to the junk yard and get an antennae off an old car cheap!)


Ah, yes, a good point. The friend that used the swatter has a big Olde English Bulldogge so perhaps it was better scaled for the 75lb dog than a 10lb Hav! I've never used one myself, but good tips for a DIY one!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh you can definitely use anything you have around the house. I have a friend with an OTCH dog (highest obedience title) and she used a wooden spoon wtih PB on it as her target for heeling and judging by the title... it worked just fine  

The only problem I have is when you use things, you eventually have to get rid of them and that can be harder at least for me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Me+Sydney said:


> Ah, yes, a good point. The friend that used the swatter has a big Olde English Bulldogge so perhaps it was better scaled for the 75lb dog than a 10lb Hav! I've never used one myself, but good tips for a DIY one!


Well, not sure the size of the dog makes a big difference... One of the trainers I work with uses one with her Siberian from time to time. Maybe it has more to do with the size of the nose... A bull dog nose covers a lot of territory!


----------

